# Help on 9yr/14yr old bow Selection



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

if the genesis is a good bet...where is the best place to get the best price on Two in camo ASAP. Though I'd rather stay in the price range of the Buckmaster jr. set, as i'm afraid they may collect dust.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Ummm I would look at a pro-shop for a bow. For the 9 year old the genesis would work...But for a 14 year old...Probably not. I am 14 and have a 29 inch draw length so you will probably need a real bow. 

Tim


----------



## hoytsthebest (Dec 14, 2005)

i would go with the hoyt rintec for both.. i am 13 and i shoot it. it is the best youth bow on the market with alot of adjustment for length and poundages good luck to yall
 

_____________________________
my set up.
hoyt rintec 59 #
tru glow 3 pin sight
whisker bisquit rest
string leeches
goldtip xt hunter arrows


----------



## Brendan12388 (Jun 30, 2005)

I am 14 and I shoot a Switchback with a 28" draw and pull 60 lbs


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

If you want a good starter bow try the Parker Champion or the Parker Juinior Mag both are excellent bows and they offer a plan called the grow up with Parker plan. When the child outgrows the limbs and draw length send the bow back to parker along with 40 bucks and they will put new modules (a new cam for the challenger cuz its single cam the junior mag is a dually) and new limbs on it as well as give it a good lube and tune up. I used this plan untill I got my LX and It was awesome defietly worth it.


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

*Get a reflex gamegetter its cheap and it is a good bow for starters and it will last*

the youth will have a 50 to 60 and adult will go 50 to 70 

i got a reflex it doing just fine for me
it will last me all my life i got a adult 
:thumbs_up 





GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY WHAT EVER U GET


Git r don


----------

